# which megs g220 version?



## balz (Feb 18, 2010)

v1 or v2

i'm completely inexperienced. will the v2 be less safe for me to use?

car is a black corsa d (soft paint) requiring swirl correction)

what polishes/compounds/plates/pads?

answers appreciated.

thank you.


----------



## J and J (Apr 4, 2010)

Wouldn't mind knowing what's the difference is between v1 and v2


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Neither is a fire breathing monster, not looked into the mark II but cant see there been much difference but stand to be corrected..:lol:


----------



## balz (Feb 18, 2010)

apparently it has cruise control and keeps rotating even when firm pressure is made on it.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=217981&highlight=meguiars+g220+v2


----------



## balz (Feb 18, 2010)

http://meguiarsg220v2.makeitbead.co.uk/

Meguiars G220 v2

A broad speed range, improved torque, and an upgraded cruise control all amount to a faster, easier detailing. Meguiars G220v2 Polisher stretches the definition of a DA polisher!

The Meguiars Dual Action 6 Inch Polisher G220v2 has more rotary features with none of the risk. This machine overcomes many of the hurdles faced by DA polisher users, like low torque and low power, with an advanced design that borrows some features of rotary polishers.


----------



## balz (Feb 18, 2010)

New upgraded v2 with Cruise Control

*Internal feedback circuit increases torque when downward pressure is applied

*Meguiars G220 v2 Polisher

*1800 opm – 6800 opm, the most versatile speed range in it’s class

*Speed Setting 1 – 1800 opm
*Speed Setting 2 – 2800 opm
*Speed Setting 3 – 3800 opm
*Speed Setting 4 – 4800 opm
*Speed Setting 5 – 5800 opm
*Speed Setting 6 – 6800 opm


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Told you i stood to be corrected so a big improvement then....:thumb:


----------



## balz (Feb 18, 2010)

so which one for a newbie?


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

Just bought the version 2 and its awesome, so easy to use.


----------



## Kneller (May 13, 2011)

I'm hopefully going to buy a V2 in the next few weeks, looks very good from what I can see!


----------



## balz (Feb 18, 2010)

i know its good but as an inexperienced chap which version should i get?


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

balz said:


> i know its good but as an inexperienced chap which version should i get?


You will be fine with the DA still not a monster but certainly worth going for the MKII...:thumb:

I Would..


----------



## Benn (Aug 22, 2007)

6k rpm? Christ that's got some speed.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Benn said:


> 6k rpm? Christ that's got some speed.


No its occilations per minute not revolutions.:thumb:


----------



## Benn (Aug 22, 2007)

Ah ok, course its a DA...


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

I would buy a DAS6 Pro over the G220 - both versions - brilliant piece of kit and cheaper than a v2. The only thing the v2 has that the DAS6 Pro doesn't have is the load sensing circuitry, the DAS6 Pro has lots more torque and doesn't need it  I suspect the DAS6 Pro will last longer too, very well put together and the 850w motor is well worth having.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

I know OP asked after the megs, but as said there are others and the price issue is why i went for the das 6 over the first G220...:thumb:


----------



## balz (Feb 18, 2010)

final question pls...

DAS6 DA or the Megs?

why?

thanks


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

g220 v2 is an excellent machine and a vast improvement over v1 imo :thumb:


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

If you want my opinion id buy the cheapest das6 you can get. I got my kestral from ebay brand new and delivered for £59 quid and it does a great job with the right pads and polish. Dont waste your money on fancy priced machines. Spend that on pads and polish.


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

DAS6 Pro - has an 850 watt motor and will work faster than the DAS6. The extra torque makes it easier to use and will inevitably make it more durable. It's £70 cheaper than the G220 v2 as well and the only thing that has is cruise control (which the DAS6 pro doesn't need)

I think the DAS6 Pro is the best value DA on the market.


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

didnt mean to thank you but have that one on me,lol

both good machines but for me having both a das6 pro and a v2 i prefer the v2 with the few weeks use ive had from it.

i guess its down to what you prefer build quality wise in the end


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

robinho said:


> didnt mean to thank you but have that one on me,lol
> 
> both good machines but for me having both a das6 pro and a v2 i prefer the v2 with the few weeks use ive had from it.
> 
> i guess its down to what you prefer build quality wise in the end


Really!?


----------



## nothelle (Apr 28, 2010)

i can get v2 keep its rotational movement with medium/hard pressure on speed 2, while v1 bogged down even at speed 5. Last year i just bought my v1 and sold it within a month after trying the v2... DASPro has lots more power, 500watt vs 850 watt sure tell no lies


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

CleanYourCar said:


> Really!?


its the machine i prefer at this moment Tim yes ,maybe im a brand whore ,lol :thumb:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

I've had a G220V1 and still have a DAS6 & PC7424 and been playing with a recently acquired G220V2. 

Of the ones I've used the V2 would be the choice for overall ability (it will allow beginners to develop further) plus the easy brush change. It is costly but value is in the eye of the wallet holder  

I've not yet tried a DAS6PRO so couldn't comment on one of those sorry.


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Interesting thread. Looking to replace my das6 which died in spectacular fashion today, not sure the v2 is worth the extra £ over the pro, especially without trying out both??


----------



## anchorman (May 8, 2011)

I will be buying the V2 at the Autobrite summer meet (if the shop is open).


----------



## balz (Feb 18, 2010)

Superspec said:


> I would buy a DAS6 Pro over the G220 - both versions - brilliant piece of kit and cheaper than a v2. The only thing the v2 has that the DAS6 Pro doesn't have is the load sensing circuitry, the DAS6 Pro has lots more torque and doesn't need it  I suspect the DAS6 Pro will last longer too, very well put together and the 850w motor is well worth having.


went for the das6 pro from tim, thanks


----------

